# U.S. doctors steeped in financial ties ? drug money from Big Pharma



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

U.S. doctors steeped in financial ties – drug money from Big Pharma by S.D. Wells (NaturalNews) Pharmaceutical firms in the United States are shelling out massive funds for doctors travel and entertainment expenses in hopes of boosting sales of new drugs. More than 160,000 doctors have received related payments in 2011 already. The big push [...]

*Read More...*


----------

